# How soon did sex after c section not hurt?



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

l


----------



## hapi2help (Mar 14, 2006)

It does suck, huh? I waited until 6 weeks and it was not the best experience but I don't think it was from the csec, I think it was from the BFing hormones. I recommend some KY and wine.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

With respect to the abdominal pain or the vaginal pain, which is probably breastfeeding and hormone related?

re: the latter...dd2 is 9 months old, and it's only uncomfortable now. It was painful until about a month ago. It's been different with each baby.

Abdominal pain? I'd say the quickest I've been over that enough that sex didn't hurt was probably about 3 weeks or so. The longest was 2 or 3 months, but I had an infected incision that time.

There's really no way to say. Everyone's recovery is a little different. Heck - I've had five, and all five of my recoveries were different.

I hope you're feeling better soon. C-sections suck.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

This is what I said in the other thread:

After my c/s (scheduled, no labor), my genitals swelled up incredibly! I was also super horny, lol! I asked the mw at my 2 wk appt when it was okay to dtd & she said after I stopped bleeding b/c by then my cervix would be nice & closed. She said orgasms were okay for the incision at that time, but not full on sex. That was okay w/ dh, he does not like to dtd when I am bleeding anyway. At any rate, I was surprised to find that sex did hurt even though no baby had come out of my vagina. It did hurt a lot at first but I know it was less every time & definitely was gone after a couple of months (less than six). I honestly cannot remember much more than that, we were back to normal pretty quickly. It has always hurt briefly for me when dh first enters, though, even before babies.

It is certainly weird to have arguing feelings about desperately wanting sex, but not feeling bodily ready for it yet. This time around I am nervous about the "after" b/c it is still pristine territory down there! It won't be very soon!!!! All births mess w/ your genitals and hormones. Thankfully, for me, the hormonal shift was a VERY positive one. I am hoping this next birth is equally as positive.


----------



## snarky (Nov 8, 2006)

I had sex 2 weeks after c-section and it was fine, not great but not bad. I did not have good sex until I stopped breastfeeding. C-section was the least of my problems in that department.


----------



## babycatcher12 (Dec 11, 2009)

I had sex about 4 weeks after my c/s. I'm going to echo what the previous posters have said. The biggest hurdle was the breastfeeding hormones. I second the KY (actually I used pre-seed because it's not glycerin based) and wine. Made a huge difference.









If you're still having a lot of pain 17 days post c/s, is everything healing okay? I felt pretty normal after the first 10 days or so. Remember not to push yourself too hard if you can help it. You had major abdominal surgery. Good luck! I agree the recovery part sucks.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

everything seems to be healing okay- had my doctor visit and he said incision looks great. But it is still just a major trauma so relative to no trauma it hurts, kwim?
Added edit- by the end of the day, here 18 days past surgery, it still really hurts and I feel really weak. UGH! Trying to believe I may some day feel strong and well again, but sometimes I wonder.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

I had a preemie and no labor, so that may be influential to my situation. And dh was home on leave from Iraq, so I hadn't seen him in 5 months.

But, for me, it was 8 days.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

With my first csection, my incision ruptured on day 10, so this colors my experience a bit. So, I had to have my incision packed for a full month after that. not fun. I went to my PP appt. at 8 weeks and she gave me the go ahead then as my incision was then fully healed. Everything was fine, no pain, ever vaginally or otherwise.

With my 2nd csection, I was VERY concerned about my incision rupturing again so I was VERY careful and waited again until after my 8 week appt. Again, intercourse was non- painful.

So, for me, I'll wait again the entire 8 weeks. It seems from talking to other people that didn't wait as long that they experienced pain, and discomfort. I didn't experience any pain or discomfort so it seems that waiting the entire 8 weeks is what *my* body prefers. Also, the ruptured incision was a NIGHTMARE...<shudder>. I won't risk that for anything.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Katie34* 
everything seems to be healing okay- had my doctor visit and he said incision looks great. But it is still just a major trauma so relative to no trauma it hurts, kwim?
Added edit- by the end of the day, here 18 days past surgery, it still really hurts and I feel really weak. UGH! Trying to believe I may some day feel strong and well again, but sometimes I wonder.

How long it takes to heal can really vary a lot. If you think about it...most people talk about how much better you'll feel after two weeks. That's been my experience, in most cases. But, "better" isn't "healed". The doctors also usually advise women not to lift anything heavier than their baby for _six_ weeks. There's a reason for that.

The actual abdominal pain is going to vary from one woman to the next. I had very little after two weeks with my first c-section (an emergency), and I walked 15 blocks uphill (very steep in places) to get home from my 6-week checkup. With my second (scheduled), I had stabbing incision pain intermittently for _months_. With my third...I can't even describe it, but it was five years ago in July, and I've never regained full or normal abdominal/pelvic sensation (nerve damage). It's all over the map. Just try to take it easy, do some gentle exercisese (kegels, abdominals of the "belly breath" type, deep breating) to regain/maintain some tone and control...and _try_ not to stress about it too much. You will feel better, but nobody else can say how long it will take.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Hmmm...it was a little over 2 months for me.

We jumped into at 6 weeks cause I couldn't wait any longer! lmao...But that still hurt.

Never know until you try though! Worth a shot? You can always stop if it becomes uncomfortable!


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

WIth my first, it was probably 6 months or so before it was pain-free. As an aside, I got my cycle back at 7 months pp, so it probably had more to do with my hormones getting regulated than anything.

With my second, it was probably 2 months out or so.

We have waited the full 8 weeks to even try. We're both rule followers, and it didn't cross our minds to break the rule.


----------

